
Show HN: Online design feedback tool - titel
https://visualtip.com/?hn
======
titel
This is how a feedback page looks like:
[https://visualtip.com/3c5090a169f6b9e955d3b57b9401497b](https://visualtip.com/3c5090a169f6b9e955d3b57b9401497b)

~~~
TekMol
"Browser not Supported" with the latest Chromium version.

And then an insulting "Try a modern, up to date browser".

You should not discriminate by user agent. Do feature detection instead:

[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=user+agent+vs+feature+detection&t=...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=user+agent+vs+feature+detection&t=h_&ia=web)

~~~
titel
I will look into that. In the meantime I think now it should work.

~~~
TekMol
Yup, it lets me in now.

------
jimmiejo
The world of UX has grown to use and love InVision over the past few years —
[https://www.invisionapp.com/](https://www.invisionapp.com/) — an app that
allows the same visual feedback, with far more powerful features.

Have you given it a try before, @jkeat? They tend to market themselves to
designers first and foremost.

~~~
titel
This is not aimed to become an Invision competitor. There are however people
for which Invision is too much and only need a simple way to share and collect
a quick feedback one something they've been working on.

~~~
moeamaya
Agreed Invision can be way too feature rich. Redpen
([https://redpen.io/](https://redpen.io/)) does an amazing job of filling that
void. They boast tens of thousands of paying users, how are you planning to
market based on Invision and Redpen as incumbents?

~~~
titel
For now there is this Show HN submission :D If you have any suggestions about
how I should approach this I would love to hear them.

~~~
wastedhours
Verticalise (I know, I know, give me sh*t for creating jargon...).

Don't go after the generalist approach, focus on a niche where UX or design
thinking is a growing area, own the marketing for it, and then you can move to
another niche. Perhaps aim at social media agencies looking for creative
approval from their clients etc, own a smaller market and grow out from there.

------
keithnz
the popup modals nearly made me instantly close it. I don't want to fill in
any information till I know what I'm dealing with ( even if it has a skip
button ). Just kind of feels rude.

~~~
keithnz
oh, but the actual visual review looks cool!

~~~
titel
thanks. the usecase is that you would receive this link from your designer /
client - that is why your name is relevant...

------
tehno
> During the private beta period we will only support the Google Chrome
> browser. Rest assured however, we will open support for other browsers in a
> couple of weeks.

Come on, Opera 46 is the same as latest Chrome. Fix your UA detection to be
feature based not UA name based.

~~~
titel
Actually it should have worked. I will look into it. Thanks for bringing that
up.

------
Old_Thrashbarg
Lame, on Chromium 59, it says "Browser not Supported You're using an web
browser we don't support. Try a modern, up to date browser".

No thanks, I like open-source.

~~~
titel
Thanks for pointing that out. It should work fine now.

------
kinduff
The demo looks messy and gave me the idea that the tool itself will get messy
if I'm part of a team. It's cool it's collaborative but what else? Would
suggest to improve how you demo the tool.

Personally, I liked how the tool solves the problem and the simple design.

------
Naushad
Interesting solution, 1\. How do you plan to work out with others providing
the same solution ? (InVision, RedPen, etc) 2\. Suggestion: Allow visitors to
experiment quickly to know what tool does, ask for signup later (when user
tries to leave)

------
jkeat
Reminds me of the now-defunct design feedback site ocean.ink:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ocean](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/ocean)

------
freeberomg
looks nice :D.

